

Stolen MacBook Owner Logs On, Takes a Photo, Busts Thieves - willhf
http://www.macnewsworld.com/story/Stolen-MacBook-Owner-Logs-On-Takes-a-Photo-Busts-Thieves-62972.html

======
Hexstream
How much would it cost Apple to integrate a GPS bug, or whatever it's called,
in all new macs? Somehow, only the owner would have access to the exact
coordinates of the computer. Wouldn't this eradicate all theft of new macs
instantly?

~~~
tlrobinson
There may be certain, errr, privacy implications of that...

~~~
Hexstream
ok, maybe that wasn't clear:

"Somehow, _only the owner_ would have access to the exact coordinates of the
computer."

Note to self: Privacy issues should be highlighted in an explicit and
unambiguous manner.

